# Hegau Bike Marathon 01.09.07



## Haferstroh (1. September 2007)

Wer ist morgen dabei beim Hegau Marathon?  

Bin jetzt schon 4mal den Forestman mitgefahren, aber seither noch nie das zweite Rennen von dieser "Serie" in Singen. 

Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil und wie die allgemeine Streckencharakteristik? 

Grüße


----------



## Oetti03 (1. September 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Mitteldistanz 

Zum Rennen: Ist sehr unrhythmisch. Hegauhügel halt. Trails sind paar dabei, aber nix wildes. Eine Abfahrt ist kritisch wenns nass ist. Das verlangt einem dann etwas ab. Aber ansonsten wirds eher ein schnelles Rennen...

Bis morgen und viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (1. September 2007)

Ok danke, klingt schon mal gut! Jetzt noch schnell alles bereit machen und morgen um sechs ins Auto und los zum ebenfalls Mitteldistanzfahren


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2007)

Mann mann, ich bin ja stetiges Auf und Ab gewöhnt, aber so wie die Strecke hab ich ja noch nie erlebt    Zudem rollte es darauf irgendwie ziemlich schlecht. Liegt wohl auch daran, daß es sehr viele schmale Gras-Grobschotter-Matsch-Gemischpfade waren, mit vielen giftigen Rampen und 1000 engen Kehren. Und alles ausserhalb von Waldgebieten auf offenen Feldern zwischen Roggen und Mais. Von Waldautobahnbolzen also keine Spur.   
Die Orga war für die Größe des Rennens sehr gut! Die Streckenposten waren sehr zahlreich und größtenteils sehr engagiert mit Wegweisen und Tips à la "nach fünfzig Metern wieder scharf rechts hoch". An der Verpflegung wars auch top was die "Fürsorge" der dort eingesetzten Leute betraf. Einzig die Positionierung diverser Leckereien war ungünstig, zumal auch der hingestellte Nusszopf unberührt blieb, da dieser sich in ein reines Wespennest verwandelt hat   Einzig die medizinische Notfallversorgung wäre im Ernstfall evtl. etwas verbesserungswürdig, da ich auf der Strecke keinen Sani und nur einen Sanka gesehen hatte. Zuschaueranzahl war erwartungsgemäss sehr dürftig.
Wieviel Teilnehmer waren denn dabei? Ich bin teilweise viele Kilometer allein gefahren. Das war nach dem Albstadt-Schock ein wahres Wechselbad 
Tante Edit: Das Finisherpräsent ist klasse! Ein ordentliches Multitool mit Reifenheber und Flickzeug in einem robusten Etui


----------



## lopeng (2. September 2007)

Wieviel km hattet ihr bei der Mitteldistanz auf dem Tacho?
Ich hatte 67km stehen! Ich fürchte allerdings dass ich mich verfahren habe , und zwar an einer steilen Asphaltabfahrt. Dort war ein Unfall und der Streckenposten war mit dem verunglückten beschäftigt. An der Stelle hätte ich wohl gerade aus sollen, bin aber links ab der Straße nach und dann im Bogen um das kleine Wäldchen, aus dem mir dann später von rechts oben andere Fahrer in die Quere kamen! Kann das jemand so bestädigen?


----------



## sash73 (2. September 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wieviel km hattet ihr bei der Mitteldistanz auf dem Tacho?
> Ich hatte 67km stehen! Ich fürchte allerdings dass ich mich verfahren habe , und zwar an einer steilen Asphaltabfahrt. Dort war ein Unfall und der Streckenposten war mit dem verunglückten beschäftigt. An der Stelle hätte ich wohl gerade aus sollen, bin aber links ab der Straße nach und dann im Bogen um das kleine Wäldchen, aus dem mir dann später von rechts oben andere Fahrer in die Quere kamen! Kann das jemand so bestädigen?



habe 68km drauf....die strecke war anders als letztes jahr habe mich auch gewundert das ich bei km 63 kein ziel sah...egal trotzdem top zeit gefahern


----------



## lopeng (2. September 2007)

sash73 schrieb:


> habe 68km drauf....die strecke war anders als letztes jahr habe mich auch gewundert das ich bei km 63 kein ziel sah...egal trotzdem top zeit gefahern



Also doch keine Ehrenrunde gedreht, und zurecht geärgert!! 
Nachdem alle km Angaben der Verpflegungsstellen bis auf ein/ zweihundert Meter stimmten gab ich bei km 62 noch mal richtig Gas! Aus dem letzten Kilometer wurden dann allerdings 5!!


----------



## Tobi-161 (2. September 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Also doch keine Ehrenrunde gedreht, und zurecht geärgert!!
> Nachdem alle km Angaben der Verpflegungsstellen bis auf ein/ zweihundert Meter stimmten gab ich bei km 62 noch mal richtig Gas! Aus dem letzten Kilometer wurden dann allerdings 5!!




genau das selbe bei mir, das km25 schild hat bis auf 20m gepasst, am ende warens 68km...

das stück um den segelflughafen war vollends bescheuert, vorallem die mücken da am maisfeld  

sonst wars ganz nett, hatte schöne fights  und das wetter war


----------



## Stumpjumper88 (2. September 2007)

Also ich muss sagen dass ich die Strecke nicht schlecht fand. Eigentlich war alles gut ausgeschieldert und die Streckenposten haben sich auch sehr eingesetzt. Zur Verpflegung kann ich nicht viel sagen, ausser dass die Brote im Ziel für die Höhe des Startgelds eigentlich bissl wenig sind und dass ich mitbekommen habe dass ein Fahrer eine leere Flasche bekommen hat, was ja schon fast Körperverletzung ist. Die Preise sowie das Finisher-Geschenk sind eigentlich auch ziemlich mager (juhu hab neues Flickzeug). Find es einfach ne Frechheit wenn die Preis vom Jahr 2006 verteilt werden. Naja, aber das aller Schlimmste an den SOG-Events ist meiner Meinung nach der Sprecher, ich habe jedes mal dass Gefühl dass ich bei einer Veranstaltung im Altersheim bin oder dass der Sprecher gleich einschläft (bitte liebes SOG-Team tauscht euern Sprecher aus und stellt jemanden mit ein Bisschen mehr Ahnung auf die Bühne!!!!!!!!!!!! ).

Gruß Stumpjumper88


----------



## Giant_Team (2. September 2007)

Strecke hatte es wirklich in sich, das ständige auf u. ab. Die Orga war gut. Auch waren doch einige Zuschauer an der Strecke.  
Was aber überhaupt nicht geht ist der Sprecher. "Nun kommt ins Ziel....ähm, mal nachschauen" Der kannte ja überhaupt keinen Fahrer, nicht einmal die Topfahrer  
Und das gleiche bei der Siegerehrung. Die absolute Stimmungsgranate  
Und die Krönung, man durfte nach der Siegerehrung seine Preise selber an den Tischen abholen. Sorry, aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2007)

Nun ja, der Stadionsprecher hat sich jetzt nicht verausgabt, aber was soll man bei einer vergleichsweise geringen Teilnehmerzahl auch groß erzählen, wenn die Finisher im 2-Minutentakt eintrudeln. Auf den großen Marathons geht das im Sekundentakt und entsprechend höher ist dort die Actionquote mit Schlussspurts etc. Beim Finisherrpäsent war das Flickzeug ja nur Beiwerk, das eigentliche war ja das Minoura-Tool, und das hat ja bekanntlich ne ordentliche Qualität. Ok, es ist etwas zu schwer zum es auf den Rennen mitzuführen, aber die Satteltasche meines Trainigsrennrades hat genau auf sowas gewartet 
Wobei, es geht nichts über den Saalscheider (oder wie der heisst) vom Albstadt-Marathon... Ich glaube, der wird selbst bei der Präsentation eines Alleinunterhalters beim Kaffeekränzchen im Seniorenheim die Leute aus'm Häuschen bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slongslong (2. September 2007)

Der Forestman 2008 ist übrigens das letzte Rennen von Sog. Den Hegau Bike Marathon übernimmt wohl zumindest nächstes Jahr Saalschneider. Die Strecke wird geändert.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. September 2007)

Echt??
Na dann hoffe ich mal, daß der Forestman erhalten bleibt. Liegt terminlich immer ganz gut, und er gefällt mir besser als das Hegaugeschaukel von heute, zumal dieser auch Teil meiner alten Hausstrecken ist (habe mal längers ein Ort von Kirchen-Hausen entfernt gewohnt)


----------



## roba (3. September 2007)

slongslong schrieb:


> Der Forestman 2008 ist übrigens das letzte Rennen von Sog. Den Hegau Bike Marathon übernimmt wohl zumindest nächstes Jahr Saalschneider. Die Strecke wird geändert.



Zeit wird es, dass Sog-Sport das abgibt. Die Qualität der Veranstaltungen ist ja in den letzten Jahre sehr in den Keller gerutscht. Habe mir das schon gedacht, dass die bald das Handtuch schmeissen bei den immer mehr sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Na ich hab das Rennen gestern auch zum 1. mal gefahren. Ist schon ein "seltsamer" Kurs, brutal unrund und extremes auf und ab. Aber auch mal was anderes. Gut die Grasstücke sind so ne Sache, die Trails waren Mangelware und sehr kurz - aber wie schon gesagt, mal was anderes - fand ich zumindest. Der Kurs war definitiv länger als ausgeschrieben, alle die ich gefragt habe hatten 67-68km auf dem Tacho!
Die Streckenposten sind wirklich sehr zahlreich gewesen und haben meist auch gut angezeigt, das war positiv. Die leeren Flaschen hab ich auch mitbekommen einer vor mir hat geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz - ich hatte (aus den Erfahrungen mit SOG resultierend) zwei Flaschen dabei und konnte auf die Streckenverpflegung verzichten. Allerdings gab es in der letzten Verpflegung Flaschen soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - vorher glaube ich nicht.

Was mich auch stört ist die ganze Orga drumherum, da werden Sachen ausgeschrieben und dann nicht durchgeführt bzw. so dargestellt, als ob das nie ausgeschrieben worden wäre, z.B. die Teamwertung, Orginaltext:
"2er-Teams:
Folgende Teamkombinationen sind auf der Lang- oder Mitteldistanz möglich:        Herren oder Mixed"
So also man kann als Mixed ein Team bilden, was dann allerdings nicht dastand war, dass Mixed Teams mit Herren Teams in einer Wertung geführt werden, für den Veranstalter völlig klar - für mich nicht, wenn ich zwei Teamkombinationen ausschreibe muss es doch auch zwei Wertungen geben - oder?
Die Wühltische für die "Sieger" waren auch ziemlich witzig - ähnlich wie der Sprecher


----------



## Haferstroh (3. September 2007)

Genau, brutal unrund und das auf und ab war wirklich extrem. Aber wieder eine Erfahrung mehr  
Bei mir waren es exakt 67,63 km und 1349 hm. Wenn ich es IT-technisch gebacken bekomme, stelle ich mal das von meinem HAC ausgelesene HÃ¶henprofil rein.
Leider nur Platz 82, aber da ich gerade trainingstechnisch ziemlich herumprobiere, nicht so tragisch. Sonst lande ich meist seit 2003 immer zwischen den ersten 15-25% je nach Wetter und Form, aber das kommt nÃ¤chste Saison wieder wenn ich das bewÃ¤hrte Vorbereitungskonzept wieder aufnehme. Hoffentlich existiert das Rennen bis dahin noch, damit ich dann den Vergleich habe zu 2007.
Was SOG drumherum fÃ¼r ne Orga macht, ist mir persÃ¶nlich eigentlich wurscht Hauptsache die Strecke ist MTB-gemÃ¤ss, gut markiert und die Streckenposten taugen was. Das ist doch das Wichtigste. Wenn man im Vorfeld weiss, daÃ z. B. der Sprecher wie auch die Jahre zuvor etwas lari-fari ist, dann sieht man da darÃ¼ber hinweg, auch notgedrungen Ã¼ber die 40â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr wenn man beide HÃ¼hneraugen zukneift. Hauptsache, ein Rennen in meiner NÃ¤he und ich muss nicht erst durch halb D fahren um in den Marathon-Wettkampf zu treten.


----------



## Jierdan (3. September 2007)

Bissle viele enge Kehren, Flow wollte nicht aufkommen. Und der Quadfahrer, mit dem ich mich dank verbogener Felge unthalten hatte war bissle aggressiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Genau, brutal unrund und das auf und ab war wirklich extrem. Aber wieder eine Erfahrung mehr
> Bei mir waren es exakt 67,63 km und 1349 hm. Wenn ich es IT-technisch gebacken bekomme, stelle ich mal das von meinem HAC ausgelesene Höhenprofil rein.
> Leider nur Platz 82, aber da ich gerade trainingstechnisch ziemlich herumprobiere, nicht so tragisch. Sonst lande ich meist seit 2003 immer zwischen den ersten 15-25% je nach Wetter und Form, aber das kommt nächste Saison wieder wenn ich das bewährte Vorbereitungskonzept wieder aufnehme. Hoffentlich existiert das Rennen bis dahin noch, damit ich dann den Vergleich habe zu 2007.
> Was SOG drumherum für ne Orga macht, ist mir persönlich eigentlich wurscht Hauptsache die Strecke ist MTB-gemäss, gut markiert und die Streckenposten taugen was. Das ist doch das Wichtigste. Wenn man im Vorfeld weiss, daß z. B. der Sprecher wie auch die Jahre zuvor etwas lari-fari ist, dann sieht man da darüber hinweg, auch notgedrungen über die 40 Startgebühr wenn man beide Hühneraugen zukneift. Hauptsache, ein Rennen in meiner Nähe und ich muss nicht erst durch halb D fahren um in den Marathon-Wettkampf zu treten.



naja, prinzipiell gehts schon um das Fahren, aber der Rest muss auch (einigermaßen) stimmen, vor allem für den Preis! Es ist nicht gerade der billigste und die Strecke auch nicht so der Burner - also sollte es doch wenigstens die Orga sein...
SOG macht das schon ne Weile und ich verstehe da nicht, dass das nicht besser ist!


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bissle viele enge Kehren, Flow wollte nicht aufkommen. Und der Quadfahrer, mit dem ich mich dank verbogener Felge unthalten hatte war bissle aggressiv



Ja, das stimmt - aber das wäre nicht so schlimm - gibt bestimmt Leute denen das auch gefällt und die Rennen sollten ja nicht alle gleich sein. Gibt ja auch immer wieder Leute die über zu schwere Strecken klagen, andere über zu leichte auf Forstautobahnen und Singen ist halt wieder anders...
Gut für den Quadfahrer kann wohl keiner was, wer weiß was dem über die Leber gelaufen ist


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. September 2007)

ich versteh nicht ganz was ihr mit unrund meint ?!

Ich fand nur die langen Flachstücke doof, vorallem auf Asphalt


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht ganz was ihr mit unrund meint ?!
> 
> Ich fand nur die langen Flachstücke doof, vorallem auf Asphalt



Ich meine mit "unrund" ständiges Abbiegen (rechtwinkelig oder schlimmer), harte Wechsel von Gefälle in Steigungen und ähnliches. Also prinzipiell ständiges Abbremsen und dann wieder beschleunigen. Das ganze ähnelt einem sehr langen Cross Country Kurs.


----------



## Jierdan (3. September 2007)

was is da eigentlich passiert, dass das Motorrad das die Mittelstrecke anführen sollte erst 5 minuten hinter dem ersten Mittelstreckler in Hilzingen vorbeifuhr?


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich meine mit "unrund" ständiges Abbiegen (rechtwinkelig oder schlimmer), harte Wechsel von Gefälle in Steigungen und ähnliches. Also prinzipiell ständiges Abbremsen und dann wieder beschleunigen. Das ganze ähnelt einem sehr langen Cross Country Kurs.



Das Abbiegen fand ich nicht so schlimm, das geht halt auf Feldwegen kaum anderst...
Den zweiten Teil im ersten Satz versteh ich nicht  ...Gefälle in Steigungen...   

Nervig fand ich wie gesagt nur die ewig langen Flachstücke auf Asphalt am Ende, das hat mit MTB fahren imho nix mehr zu tun gehabt... das war wahrscheinlich auch der Teil, der die sechs Zusatzkilometer ausgemacht hat...


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Jierdan schrieb:


> was is da eigentlich passiert, dass das Motorrad das die Mittelstrecke anführen sollte erst 5 minuten hinter dem ersten Mittelstreckler in Hilzingen vorbeifuhr?



Na die Biker waren einfach schneller! In Neustadt und in Wildbad bin ich (und nicht nur ich) vom Motorradfahrer aufgehalten worden  - also im Trail bergab       
wüßte allerdings nicht, wo sowas in Singen vorgekommen ist...


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Das Abbiegen fand ich nicht so schlimm, das geht halt auf Feldwegen kaum anderst...
> Den zweiten Teil im ersten Satz versteh ich nicht  ...Gefälle in Steigungen...
> 
> Nervig fand ich wie gesagt nur die ewig langen Flachstücke auf Asphalt am Ende, das hat mit MTB fahren imho nix mehr zu tun gehabt... das war wahrscheinlich auch der Teil, der die sechs Zusatzkilometer ausgemacht hat...



Ich meine solche Stellen wo man schön mit Speed berabkommt um dann dumm vor einem "plötzlich" auftauchenden Steilstück zu stehen  Also an einigen Stellen hab ich wirklich kräftig runterschalten müssen, quasi vom großen Blatt direkt auf das kleine.


----------



## Tobi-161 (3. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also an einigen Stellen hab ich wirklich kräftig runterschalten müssen, quasi vom großen Blatt direkt auf das kleine.



Glaub ich dir nicht, ich hab alles im großen bzw mittleren KB gefahren und trotzdem warst Du vor mir  

Ne, ist klar was Du meinst, an den Stellen war ich echt froh über meine Drehschalter  An irgend einer Ecke standen auch die Zuschauer und meinten irgendwas á là: "da klackerts aber..."


----------



## ctwitt (3. September 2007)

Langstrecke hatte ich 97 km auf dem Tacho. Die Strecke war optimal für mich. Funktioniert allerdings nur wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat um den Windschatten  nutzen zu können. Leider hatte ich einen Platten (keine Gruppe mehr) und später eine kaputte Wasserflasche gereicht bekommen.  . Von km 46 bis 78 ohne trinken, dass hat mich dann aus den Schuhen gehauen. Hatte heute Morgen noch Magen/Darm Probleme. Gester zuhause nur Tee und etwas Suppe. Ergebnis war dementsprechend schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht, ich hab alles im großen bzw mittleren KB gefahren und trotzdem warst Du vor mir
> 
> Ne, ist klar was Du meinst, an den Stellen war ich echt froh über meine Drehschalter  An irgend einer Ecke standen auch die Zuschauer und meinten irgendwas á là: "da klackerts aber..."




Die größe der Übersetzung ist nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend für die Endgeschwindigkeit!    Ich bin nicht so für die großen Übersetzungen, ich kurble lieber - solange es geht


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. September 2007)

das kurbeln ging immer, auch schnell


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Langstrecke hatte ich 97 km auf dem Tacho. Die Strecke war optimal für mich. Funktioniert allerdings nur wenn man eine gute Gruppe hat um den Windschatten  nutzen zu können. Leider hatte ich einen Platten (keine Gruppe mehr) und später eine kaputte Wasserflasche gereicht bekommen.  . Von km 46 bis 78 ohne trinken, dass hat mich dann aus den Schuhen gehauen. Hatte heute Morgen noch Magen/Darm Probleme. Gester zuhause nur Tee und etwas Suppe. Ergebnis war dementsprechend schlecht.



Ist also auch Dir passiert, hab das ein paarmal im Ziel gehört und eben auch hier im Forum. Naja mich wundert das nicht so sehr, bei gewissen Veranstaltungen verlasse ich mich nur auf eigene Betreuer oder eben ich nehm genug trinken mit - wenns dann immer noch nicht reicht halte ich an und fülle auf, kostet zwar ne Minute aber ne Dehydrierung ist schlimmer! Ich brauch eh rel. viel zu trinken.
In Neustadt hab ich auch eine Verpflegung ausgelassen und bin ca. 20km mit max. 0,2l gefahren, war zu wenig und vmtl. hab ich deshalb auch später Krämpfe bekommen - alleine das war sicher nicht schuld, aber es hat die Sache sicher verschlimmert.
Übrigends so schlecht ist das Ergebniss auch nicht!


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> das kurbeln ging immer, auch schnell



Sicher ging das schnell - hat doch ganz gut funktioniert!!!
Sach mal hast Du meinen Teamkollegen nicht gesehen, bist kurz vor ihm reingekommen!?!


----------



## Tobi-161 (4. September 2007)

ne, glaub nicht... 
Bin am Ende aus "meiner" Gruppe rausgefallen, denn ich habe an der Verpflegung meine Flasche füllen lassen... Die anderen haben sich dann zwar verfahren, bzw haben einmal den Abzweig verpasst, jedoch hatte ich ohne Berg keine Chance wieder komplett ranzufahren   

Das war immer ein lustiges hin-und her. Wars flach, fiel ich zurück, wars steil, musste ich mich immer wieder ran kämpfen...


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2007)

-Doppelpost, Server spinnt-


----------



## Haferstroh (4. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja mich wundert das nicht so sehr, bei gewissen Veranstaltungen verlasse ich mich nur auf eigene Betreuer



Stimmt, da fällt mir die eine Verpflegungsstation ein die nur stark kohlensäurehaltiges Wasser hatte (dauert immer eine Minute bis der Trinkflaschendeckel "PFUMM" durch den Druck macht). Sonst hatten die ohne Kohlensäure nur ihr "Iso", aber das war mehr eingefärbtes Wasser


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ne, glaub nicht...
> Bin am Ende aus "meiner" Gruppe rausgefallen, denn ich habe an der Verpflegung meine Flasche füllen lassen... Die anderen haben sich dann zwar verfahren, bzw haben einmal den Abzweig verpasst, jedoch hatte ich ohne Berg keine Chance wieder komplett ranzufahren
> 
> Das war immer ein lustiges hin-und her. Wars flach, fiel ich zurück, wars steil, musste ich mich immer wieder ran kämpfen...



Ähm, ich kenn das eher umgekehrt, wars flach oder gings bergab bin ich locker ran, gings berauf hab ich jedes mal kämpfen müssen, dass ich die Gruppe nicht verliere - erst 10km vor Schluss konnte ich auch am Berg gut mitgehen und mit 3-4 Leuten aus der Gruppe rausfahren - naja ich fahre ja eher die langen Distanzen, deshalb hat das am Schluss noch recht gut geklappt, der Anfang war mir fast zu schnell...


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Stimmt, da fällt mir die eine Verpflegungsstation ein die nur stark kohlensäurehaltiges Wasser hatte (dauert immer eine Minute bis der Trinkflaschendeckel "PFUMM" durch den Druck macht). Sonst hatten die ohne Kohlensäure nur ihr "Iso", aber das war mehr eingefärbtes Wasser



Ich hatte in der 1. Verpflegung das Glück einen Becher Wasser zu ergattern - ich hoffe nur das nachfolgende Geräusch hat keinen in seiner Pietät verletzt - ich vertrage nunmal keine Kohlensäure beim Rennen   
Unter Wasser verstehe ich eigentlich Wasser und kein Sprudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. September 2007)

Hi


Also ich bin dort die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Die Strecke hat mir gut gefallen, es gab aber 2 Nachteile und zwar die Strecke war etwas länger, d.h. ich hab ab Km 29 nochmal richtig gebolzt aber es wurden dann statt 30 Km knapp 34.  
Und der 2. und wesentlichere Nachteil. An einer 3-fach Kreuzung war nicht ersichtlich welcher der 3 Wege richtig war. Bald kam zum Glück von hinten einer der 2006 schon mitgefahren ist und wußte, wo es langging. 

Aber sonst wars eigentlich ok und ich hab vor nächstes Jahr wieder mitzufahren. 
Der Sprecher hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich gestört, ich hab bei Races auch schon Sprecher erlebt die genau anders waren und ein "Mordsdrama und Geschrei" gemacht haben sozusagen und das find ich auch nicht grad so toll. 

Das mit dem scharfen Abbiegen kenn ich von den Shorttracks hier in der Gegend zwar nicht so, aber da ich dies Jahr schon bei 2 Rennen etwas weiter entfernt mitgefahren bin die so waren bin ichs langsam gewöhnt. 

Und die 30 Euro sind auch ok, vor allem finde ich es gut und sinnvoll, dass man für die Kurzstrecke weniger zahlen muß. 

Das Wetter hat ja auch gut gepaßt und mit dem 6. AK Rang und dem 10. Gesamtrang bin ich zufrieden. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tobi-161 (5. September 2007)

also ich finde das Startgeld nicht ok, egal bei welcher Distanz  
Wenn man mal schaut was man woanderst geboten bekommt  

Werde deshalb und wegen meiner langen Anfahrt sicher nicht mehr dabei sein... die Sprecher sind mir eigentlich immer sch***egal  


Ich fände es außerdem begrüßenswert, wenn es öfters wie in OAGau z.B. ein Startgeld "light" geben würde, indem nur die Startgebühr und Streckenverpflegung enthalten wäre


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. September 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> also ich finde das Startgeld nicht ok, egal bei welcher Distanz
> Wenn man mal schaut was man woanderst geboten bekommt
> 
> Werde deshalb und wegen meiner langen Anfahrt sicher nicht mehr dabei sein... die Sprecher sind mir eigentlich immer sch***egal
> ...



Joop, das meiste Zeug was man bekommt stapelt sich irgendwo und bei eBay wills auch keiner!


----------



## skyder (9. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Stadionsprecher hat sich jetzt nicht verausgabt, aber was soll man bei einer vergleichsweise geringen Teilnehmerzahl auch groß erzählen, wenn die Finisher im 2-Minutentakt eintrudeln. Auf den großen Marathons geht das im Sekundentakt und entsprechend höher ist dort die Actionquote mit Schlussspurts etc. Beim Finisherrpäsent war das Flickzeug ja nur Beiwerk, das eigentliche war ja das Minoura-Tool, und das hat ja bekanntlich ne ordentliche Qualität. Ok, es ist etwas zu schwer zum es auf den Rennen mitzuführen, aber die Satteltasche meines Trainigsrennrades hat genau auf sowas gewartet
> Wobei, es geht nichts über den Saalscheider (oder wie der heisst) vom Albstadt-Marathon... Ich glaube, der wird selbst bei der Präsentation eines Alleinunterhalters beim Kaffeekränzchen im Seniorenheim die Leute aus'm Häuschen bringen...




DANKE für die Blumen!!

Gruß


----------



## skyder (9. September 2007)

slongslong schrieb:


> Der Forestman 2008 ist übrigens das letzte Rennen von Sog. Den Hegau Bike Marathon übernimmt wohl zumindest nächstes Jahr Saalschneider. Die Strecke wird geändert.



Das ist richtig! Es wird im nächsten Jahr für die Lizenzfahrer gleichzeitig die Deutsche Marathon Meisterschaft ausgetragen.... Am drum-herum (Strecke, Start und Zielbereich, Rahmenprogramm) wird gerade gearbeitet..

Gruß

Stephan Salscheider (mit einem a und ohne n...)


----------



## Haferstroh (9. September 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Das ist richtig! Es wird im nächsten Jahr für die Lizenzfahrer gleichzeitig die Deutsche Marathon Meisterschaft ausgetragen.... Am drum-herum (Strecke, Start und Zielbereich, Rahmenprogramm) wird gerade gearbeitet..
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan Salscheider (mit einem a und ohne n...)



Na das ist ja ein Wort!   

Dann übernehmt am besten auch gleich den Forestman mit  

Wäre toll, wenn gerade dieser zusammen mit dem Hegau-Marathon erhalten bliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ein Wort!
> 
> Dann übernehmt am besten auch gleich den Forestman mit
> 
> Wäre toll, wenn gerade dieser zusammen mit dem Hegau-Marathon erhalten bliebe



Joop - dem kann ich blos zustimmen! Forestman ist schon ewig bei mir im Kalender (past halt gut zum Saisionauftakt) und bei anständiger Orga könnte Singen auch dazugehören. Beides ist gut und ohne allzu lange Anfahrt zu erreichen...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. September 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Joop - dem kann ich blos zustimmen! Forestman ist schon ewig bei mir im Kalender (past halt gut zum Saisionauftakt) und bei anständiger Orga könnte Singen auch dazugehören. Beides ist gut und ohne allzu lange Anfahrt zu erreichen...



Jau, Forestman hat Tradition; nicht nur bei uns hier im Forum. Man sieht dort jedes Jahr die gleichen Gesichter   Irgendwie so an sich sich nix besonderes, aber niemand kommt davon los


----------



## slongslong (9. September 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Das ist richtig! Es wird im nächsten Jahr für die Lizenzfahrer gleichzeitig die Deutsche Marathon Meisterschaft ausgetragen.... Am drum-herum (Strecke, Start und Zielbereich, Rahmenprogramm) wird gerade gearbeitet..
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan Salscheider (mit einem a und ohne n...)



Sorry

Ist das mir der deutschen Meisterschaft schon 100% sicher?


----------



## skyder (10. September 2007)

Ja!

Gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. September 2007)

Na da darf mann ja gespannt sein! Ein bischen anspruchsvoller darf die Strecke dann schon werden...


----------



## Deleted 33425 (10. September 2007)

steht denn der Termin schon??


----------



## skyder (10. September 2007)

Wollmi-T schrieb:


> steht denn der Termin schon??



Ziemlich...

geplant ist das WE 27./28.09.2008; wobei die DM am Sonntag sein wird.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (10. September 2007)

na dann schreib ich mir mal den Termin in den Terminkalender  
bin mal auf die Neuerungen gespannt.


----------



## Haferstroh (17. September 2007)

Nicht zu fassen....Erst wundere ich mich, daß ich auf der ganzen Strecke einfach null Durchzug hatte und alles ne Riesenplackerei war und schob meinen 82. Platz es auf meine Experimente in der UWV  

Nun war es heute so, daß ich keine Lust auf meinen Trainingshobel hatte und auch wegen dem trockenen Wetter kramte ich zum ersten Mal seit dem Hegau Marathon mein Nicolai wieder hervor. Und beim Ketteschmieren bemerkte ich, daß sich das neue Hollowtech II XT-Lager brutal schwer drehen liess     Ich kämpfte das ganze Rennen gegen diesen Widerstand an ohne es zu merken!! So kann man es sich natürlich auch vermasseln. Naja, morgen soll es eh regnen, da nehme ich das festgefressene Tretlager unter die Lupe....
Ähm, meine Bescheibung unter "Bike" hier links neben dran überdenke ich jetzt nochmal....


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen....Erst wundere ich mich, daß ich auf der ganzen Strecke einfach null Durchzug hatte und alles ne Riesenplackerei war und schob meinen 82. Platz es auf meine Experimente in der UWV
> 
> Nun war es heute so, daß ich keine Lust auf meinen Trainingshobel hatte und auch wegen dem trockenen Wetter kramte ich zum ersten Mal seit dem Hegau Marathon mein Nicolai wieder hervor. Und beim Ketteschmieren bemerkte ich, daß sich das neue Hollowtech II XT-Lager brutal schwer drehen liess     Ich kämpfte das ganze Rennen gegen diesen Widerstand an ohne es zu merken!! So kann man es sich natürlich auch vermasseln. Naja, morgen soll es eh regnen, da nehme ich das festgefressene Tretlager unter die Lupe....
> Ähm, meine Bescheibung unter "Bike" hier links neben dran überdenke ich jetzt nochmal....



Hm, die Lager sind ja eigentlich kaum kaputt zu bekommen! Ist es sauber und vor allem plan montiert? Wenn das Lagergehäuse nicht plan ist, und das Hollowtech II Lager nicht absolut plan eingeschraubt ist, führt das oft zu einem vorschnellen Tod!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (17. September 2007)

Stimmt Klaus, das HT II ist eigentlich unkaputtbar. Das mit dem unplanen Sitz war auch schon mein Gedanke. Aber bei dem Hersteller und dem unverschämten Rahmenpreis denke ich, daß die da wohl überall Hand angelegt haben wo es nötig ist. Die Tretlagergewinde waren jedenfalls sehr sauber geschnitten, und ich habe es sorgfältig montiert; recht neu ist es auch und das Rad wird eh selten benutzt;nur für Schönwetterfahrten und eben halt Rennen. Alles Gröbere im Alltag kriegen nur meine Kinesis-Trainingsschmette mit Starrgabel und das Rennrad ab.
Naja, ich mache mal neue rein, und wenn die teuer sein sollten und ich mir deswegen ein zweites Kaputtgehen gut überlegen sollte, werde ich den mal planen (lassen).


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. September 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Stimmt Klaus, das HT II ist eigentlich unkaputtbar. Das mit dem unplanen Sitz war auch schon mein Gedanke. Aber bei dem Hersteller und dem unverschämten Rahmenpreis denke ich, daß die da wohl überall Hand angelegt haben wo es nötig ist. Die Tretlagergewinde waren jedenfalls sehr sauber geschnitten, und ich habe es sorgfältig montiert; recht neu ist es auch und das Rad wird eh selten benutzt;nur für Schönwetterfahrten und eben halt Rennen. Alles Gröbere im Alltag kriegen nur meine Kinesis-Trainingsschmette mit Starrgabel und das Rennrad ab.
> Naja, ich mache mal neue rein, und wenn die teuer sein sollten und ich mir deswegen ein zweites Kaputtgehen gut überlegen sollte, werde ich den mal planen (lassen).



Also ich hab meine XTR-Lager (sind glaub ich fast baugleich mit XT) nach knapp 3 Jahren erneuert, aber die haben 2-3 ultraheftige Regenrennen hinter sich, eins davon hat den kompletten Antrieb zerstört und da haben die Lager sicher auch gelitten. Am Trainingsrad hab ich die gleichen Lager und die haben  gut 4 Jahre und 15000km hinter sich und sind noch OK, nicht mehr so leichtgängigi wie neu, aber in Ordnung. Irgendwas bei Dir passt also nicht, entweder Pech mit den Lagern oder irgendwas hat sie kaputt gemacht. Und auch teure Rahmen können mal Fehler haben...
Preis ist glaub ich so 20 Euro pro Lager im normalen VK, sollte irgendwo auch günstiger aufzutreiben sein...


----------



## Haferstroh (17. September 2007)

Na das sind schon gute Dimensionen, die deine Lager mitgemacht haben. Auf 15.000km kommen meine sicher nicht (und sind schon kaputt) weil das meiste die Trainingsräder abkriegen, die aber eh insgesamt zuverlässiger funktionieren als teures Material, hab ich fast den Eindruck. Das Kinesis z.B. hab ich als Gebrauchtrahmen von der elektrobucht und wurde von mir aufgebaut mit Teilen  auf Deore-Niveau   und die Fuhre läuft und läuft (erst heute damit 7 Stunden wieder durchgefahren auf d'Alb nauf und wieder von dr' Alb ra). Und bin damit genau so schnell unterwegs wenn ich nach dem Training Durchschnittspuls u. -km/h vergleiche


----------

